# Autoglym Car Glass Polish ***New Formulation***



## Orca

Autoglym Car Glass Polish









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02405.jpg

Notice something different?

That's right ... "New Formulation".

Autoglym have remastered their timeless classic, retaining all that was great about the original and improved upon it with the following key benefits:


reduced dusting when over-zealous with the amount of product
anti-misting formulation to ensure increased visibility of windscreen and windows in cold and damp conditions

The bottle itself is the 300ml in which is a light blue viscous liquid with that reassuring Autoglym scent.

The instructions are clear: clean the glass of loose dirt, apply with a Perfect Palm Applicator in a thin layer leaving for at least 5 minutes and remove haze with a Hi-Tech Perfect Finishing Cloth.

Autoglym have a video: 




So, equipment assembled, let's get on with it ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02413.jpg

The windscreen on my car has a greasy rash that is not shifted with spray on glass cleaners. Having long been a fan of Autoglym's original Car Glass Polish, that would be the product that I would reach for to clean this glass up, so let's see how the new formulation fairs ...

Apply a little to the Perfect Palm Applicator ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02414.jpg

I applied actually quite a lot. Folks often think that more is better and this is likely how many will apply the product. Autoglym recommend something like a 50p sized blob for a piece of glass the size of a windscreen but I wanted to try two things out here. First, over-application and second, to see whether that over-application could be evened up and remedied.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02415.jpg

Application is so straight-forward. The new lubricants do make the job so much easier with the product spreading well and not drying so quickly there is a lot of play time to really work in the polish, clean the glass and go back over even a couple of times to ensure a thin and even layer is left to cure.

I was having so much fun, I moved over to the Mrs' car.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02417.jpg

Here, you can see a hint of clear liquid bubbling, showing the new lubricants in action ... and left to haze ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02420.jpg

At least five minutes later, sufficient time for the magic to happen, the haze can be removed.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02422.jpg

Removal is almost effortless with the haze simply wiping clear with a Hi-Tech Perfect Finishing Cloth.

Deliberately over-applied areas remove with a once over and back over again ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02423.jpg

... leaving gleaming glass!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02424.jpg

... and in terms of dusting, this the all you're going to see ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02434.jpg

Now, to some of the detail.

Around the edges of any glass, we're going to meet trim and edging ... and inevitably apply onto.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02426.jpg

All that is needed here is just to pinch up the microfibre towel and press into the edge to remove. Just a little spray of water and a friction rub over the rubber trim brings it back. Staining is not so much an issue.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02427.jpg

Back to my car and let's take a look at the results ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02428.jpg

Good, but let's wipe over with some water and see if that rash is still there ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02442.jpg

Gone! When sprayed over with a hose simulating rain, the glass clears off in a large sheet of water ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02491.jpg

Crystal clear glass? Perfect!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/ag_carglasspolish/DSC02432.jpg

But what about the anti-mist?

Autoglym have a video: 




I tried to emulate Autoglym's experiment with steam from a kettle but it didn't work ... or did it? I couldn't get it to steam up. Either way, I looked somewhat strange clamering around inside my car holding a kettle of hot water up to the glass. It didn't steam up.

Suitably impressed, I polished the mirrors and windows in our bathroom which always steam up with the shower on ... no such steamy windows now!

Autoglym's new formulation Car Glass Polish has addressed potential issues with application, giving us a product that is easy to apply, does not punish for over-application, can be worked for a good while and removes so easily without any drama; and, delivers much valued anti-misting in the mix - one product.

Fans of the original should be re-assured that the new formulation is as good as it always way, now, just easier and with that added benefit of crystal clear mist-free glass.

The price remains unchanged at £6.75 and stock is now out on the shelves, but as old stock diminishes do look out for the "New Formulation" flash on the bottle.


----------



## sprocketser

I ll need to get rid of the Old Formulation quickly now ! lol


----------



## ottostein

Good review 

Is the palm applicator actually that good?
With the applicator pads *yellow circle ones* i can never get into the corners of the windows!


----------



## Orca

The Perfect Palm Applicator is only firm enough to hold its shape - beyond that it can be bent and folded as required. The almost right angled top does make it a lot easier to get into corners, especially on the inside ... and while we're on the inside, that applicator can be easily guided with the back of the hand, fingers in the grooves making windscreens and saloon rear screens mush easier.


----------



## MEH4N

great review bud. I cant wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## keithjmason

Just went to Halfords for some but they still have the old version

Anyone seen this in a retail shop?


----------



## Doc943

Me too so not until old stocks are cleared I guess.


----------



## Kevzy

Autoglym website but then you have the cost of delivery


----------



## adeel_gt

Got a bottle of the new stuff from my local macces it was mixed in with the old stuff.


----------



## keithjmason

Hi
Maybe a silly question, but what is macces?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## madstaff

Maccess - its an automotive cash and carry.


----------



## Bradders

This is a quality product. I brought some as part the 3 for 2 deal in Halfrauds and would genuinely recommend it


----------



## bazz

looks good to me as others will have to use up my old stuff first then get some new in


----------



## keithjmason

Thanks I got some today. 

My interest was in the "anti fog" properties. 

I tried this in the bathroom to test it. Treated part of the window. Rubbed in left the haze on for over 5 mins. Then buffed off. 

I ran the shower and within 2 mins the window all steamed up as usual. 

Am I doing something wrong or expecting too much ?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Top review:thumb:


----------



## CJ.

Great write up :thumb: The results after cleaned look like new glass!
Everyday grease and grime look to clear off a treat.
How do you think it would fair with say more stubborn items like the occations where the dreaded tree sap manages to land on the car?


----------



## Will-S

Good review, thanks for taking the time to write up


----------



## mb1

I like Nanolex glass Polish.


----------



## Del-GTi

Great review. 

AG Glass polish is one of my fav products, so I look forward to picking this up when my current bottle runs out.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

this thread is from 2013 and from what ive read they changed the formula and it doesnt contain any anti fog agents now! but the trade version of glass polish says it does..http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/glass-polish.html
mb1 seems to be bumping up old threads and posting 2 comments on each one!!


----------



## youngwangie

Halfords have it on their website at £8 seems to be a price increase


----------



## trv8

youngwangie said:


> Halfords have it on their website at £8 seems to be a price increase


:lol: :lol:.....I think a rise of £1.25 in nearly 5 years aint to bad really :thumb:.


----------



## graeme

I was about to get a bottle of this again after not using for many years in favour of the fast glass type products. I have recently purchased some AM details rain sealant, would this work after I had used the autoglym polish to clean the Windows?


----------



## fatdazza

A glass sealant really needs to sit in a bare surface, so anything that might leave something behind will reduce the life of the sealant.

Best to ensure the glass is clean (eg. clay or glass polish or barkeepers friend), then go over with an IPA based cleaner (e.g. fast glass) or panel wipe, to give you the best prep.


----------



## stonejedi

Nice review mate,Thanks for sharing:thumb:.SJ.


----------

